# Wire for component video run



## Fatcatpro (May 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a cheap way to run component video to a projector in the front of house. It would be about a 100' cable run.
My question is do you need a specific grade of cable or will any 2 pin cable (one cable for each color) work? (for example my old XLR cables)


----------



## Chris15 (May 13, 2011)

You would need to use coax for any kind of decent performance, especially over 30m.

Exactly what sort of coax would depend on what level of signal degradation you're going to consider acceptable...


----------



## epimetheus (May 13, 2011)

I've done lots of component runs like this with RG6 (standard or quad shield) without any trouble. If you're making the cables yourself, just make sure you get good compression type connectors and the proper installation tool.


----------



## headcrab (May 13, 2011)

Cat5e will work for this, even without baluns, but I wouldn't use it for anything critical. I used it to send video to our greenroom, but there, precision doesn't matter.


----------



## museav (May 13, 2011)

headcrab said:


> Cat5e will work for this, even without baluns, but I wouldn't use it for anything critical. I used it to send video to our greenroom, but there, precision doesn't matter.


For longer distance runs skew could become a factor just like it can with baluns and interfaces. Convert to 3 wire coax with an adapter or to UTP/CAT using baluns or interfaces.

Is this an installed system? If it is then you may also have to think about whether riser or plenum rated cable may be required for any part of the run. And for some applications Analog Sunset considerations may make component video a less than ideal long term solution.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 13, 2011)

Fatcatpro said:


> I'm looking for a cheap way to run component video to a projector in the front of house. It would be about a 100' cable run.
> My question is do you need a specific grade of cable or will any 2 pin cable (one cable for each color) work? (for example my old XLR cables)


 
No, specifically audio cables will not work. Video runs on 75 ohm cable and audio cable is generally 50 ohm. Over short distances (under 10') you may not know the difference, but you will for the 100' run. You can use regular co-ax that has the F-type connectors used for cable TV and then put on the appropriate adapters at both ends if you are unable to put the correct ends on in the first place.


----------



## jdmickies (May 21, 2011)

if the signal source is 720p or 1080i HD, you should be ok at 100' of off the shelf RGB cable. If it's SD, you'll be fine. If you're talking PC source, then you need 5-wire. I recommend cablestogo.com or monoprice.com


----------



## museav (May 22, 2011)

jdmickies said:


> if the signal source is 720p or 1080i HD, you should be ok at 100' of off the shelf RGB cable. If it's SD, you'll be fine. If you're talking PC source, then you need 5-wire. I recommend cablestogo.com or monoprice.com


However, not all RGB or RGBHV cabling is the same and the technical details, including the loss of the cable, can differ significantly and may not always be identified. The differences in aspects such as cable attenuation that can exist between seemingly similar products is sometimes rather surprising.

The details of the path involved are also critical. Is it really a 100' run or is it nominally 100'? I'm working on a project right now where the cabling paths currently available mean some nominal 25' or shorter runs would actually end up being over 200' long. Is any of the run in conduit and might that affect the allowable cable size and whether a pre-terminated cable is practical? And if not in conduit for the entire run, is any of the exposed cable in areas that might require plenum or riser rated cable?


----------

